# Suche Gehäuse für Wasserkühlung



## Ru3bo (8. November 2018)

*Suche Gehäuse für Wasserkühlung*

Ich möchte mir demnächst einen neuen PC bauen. Dort möchte ich mir eine Wasserkühlung bauen, ich weiß nur noch nicht genau welches Gehäuse ich nehmen sollte.

Geplant sind ein 420mm und ein 360mm Radiator, welche auch im Gehäuse eingebaut werden sollen, außerdem ist das Mainboard ein ATX-Mainboard. Das Gehäuse sollte maximal 200€ kosten.


----------



## EyRaptor (8. November 2018)

*AW: Suche Gehäuse für Wasserkühlung*

Ich werfe mal das Lian Li O11 Dynamic in den Raum.
420mm Radi ist zwar laut Caseking nicht möglich, aber dafür 3x360mm.


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (8. November 2018)

*AW: Suche Gehäuse für Wasserkühlung*

Im Cosmos C700P hättest du ordentlich Platz....leider 25% über deinem Budget. Das Dark Base 900 bietet ja auch viel Platz, allerdings hör ich auch immer mal wieder negatives über das Gehäuse. Vllt noch das Enthoo Evolv X von Phanteks....die eingebauten Lüfter sind allerdings


----------



## EyRaptor (8. November 2018)

*AW: Suche Gehäuse für Wasserkühlung*

Nee, Wasserkühlung im Dark Base Pro 900 mit einem 420mm und einem 360mm Radi hab ich selbst und das würde ich so nicht empfehlen .
Ohne Modifikationen ist das Case einfach eine Hotbox, wenn Radiatoren verbaut sind.


----------



## Ru3bo (8. November 2018)

*AW: Suche Gehäuse für Wasserkühlung*

Erstmal danke für die Vorschläge. Das war sowieso schon aus dem Spiel, das Cosmos C700P ist mir zu teuer. Das Lian Li klingt ganz gut


----------



## claster17 (8. November 2018)

*AW: Suche Gehäuse für Wasserkühlung*

Müsste es nichts ins Define R6 bzw. S2 passen? Oder macht der 420er im Deckel Probleme mit hohem RAM?


----------



## Mucho79 (9. November 2018)

*AW: Suche Gehäuse für Wasserkühlung*

Lian Li O11 Dynamic


----------



## etar (9. November 2018)

*AW: Suche Gehäuse für Wasserkühlung*

Finde die Fractal Designe Gehäuse echt gut für Wasserkühlung. 

Das Fractal Designe Define S2 hat meiner Meinung zum Vorgänger Optisch noch mal ein richtigen Sprung gemacht in der Variante mit Glasseitenteil. Dann müsstest du aber 1x 420 und 1x 280 verbauen, kommt aber auf etwa die gleiche Fläche heraus.


----------



## h0nk (9. November 2018)

*AW: Suche Gehäuse für Wasserkühlung*

Schau mal bei Phanteks nach - habe selber das Enthoo Pro ~100€ und bin sehr zufrieden was Aufbau und Verarbeitung angeht.
Dort bekommst einen 420 in den Deckel und einen 240 in die Front.

Alternative ist das neue Evolve X da geht nen 420 in die Front und nen 280 in den Deckel und das liegt bei 200€.

Gruss


----------



## st4rk (9. November 2018)

*AW: Suche Gehäuse für Wasserkühlung*

Habe das dark base pro 900 rev.2 

Bei Radiatoren Einbau kn der Größe muss Front und deckel gemodded werden. Ich habe das machen lassen und jetzt ein sehr geiles Custom Design Gehäuse. Mit einer Superhelden Custom Wakü. 

Kann es also nur empfehlen


----------



## Slartibarti (9. November 2018)

*AW: Suche Gehäuse für Wasserkühlung*

ich habe das Thermaltake View 71, 60mmx420er oben,  60mmx360er vorne & es würe auch noch ein 240er in den Boden passen. ab ca.160€

Der 420er oben kann in 3 Positionen angebracht werden, so daß er nicht mit RAM kollidiert.


----------



## Ru3bo (9. November 2018)

*AW: Suche Gehäuse für Wasserkühlung*

Ich bin aktuell noch zwischen dem Lian Li OC-11 Dynamic und dem TT View 71 hin und her gerissen. Das Dark Base 900 ist für mich erstmal keine Wahl, da es noch bearbeitet werden muss.
Danke für die Vorschläge


----------



## Grisu8 (9. November 2018)

*AW: Suche Gehäuse für Wasserkühlung*

Also wenn du zuviel Geld hast kannst du auch das Phanteks Enthoo Elite nehmen, da passen ein paar 420er rein


----------



## Ru3bo (10. November 2018)

*AW: Suche Gehäuse für Wasserkühlung*

Andere würden sich für den Preis des Enthoo Elites ein ganzen PC zusammenbauen, andere kaufen sich für den Preis ein Gehäuse. Aber davon mal abgesehen, wer braucht einen 560mm , drei 480mm und einen 360mm Radiatior?


----------



## Grisu8 (10. November 2018)

*AW: Suche Gehäuse für Wasserkühlung*



Ru3bo schrieb:


> Andere würden sich für den Preis des Enthoo Elites ein ganzen PC zusammenbauen, andere kaufen sich für den Preis ein Gehäuse. Aber davon mal abgesehen, wer braucht einen 560mm , drei 480mm und einen 360mm Radiatior?



Ich, und deshalb steht hier eins, noch ohne Inhalt, rum


----------



## Lios Nudin (10. November 2018)

*AW: Suche Gehäuse für Wasserkühlung*

Fractal Design Define S, Acrylfenster ab €'*'69,94 (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

--> 70€, wird auch primär als Wakü-Gehäuse vermarktet. Es gehen aber nur 2x360mm Radiatoren.

Thermaltake Suppressor F51 Tempered Glass Edition ab €'*'107,29 (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

--> 110€, ein 420mm und 360mm Radiator gehen in jedem Fall. Anscheinend auch 2x420mm Radiatoren, dazu gibt es zum Einbau aber nur ein Bild mit wenig Details (in der Front und im Deckel).

https://i.imgur.com/WObHeu6.jpg


Radiator: Black Ice NEMESIS LS360 OEM Builder Edition - Black

Bei wenig Platz eine 20mm dicke Alternative: XSPC TX360 ultrathin ab €'*'64,85 (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## willi4000 (10. November 2018)

*AW: Suche Gehäuse für Wasserkühlung*



Lios Nudin schrieb:


> Fractal Design Define S, Acrylfenster ab €'*'69,94 (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
> 
> --> 70€, wird auch primär als Wakü-Gehäuse vermarktet. Es gehen aber nur 2x360mm Radiatoren.



Das ist nicht richtig, es passt oben ein 420er Radiator mit 30mm Dicke und vorn ein 280er mit 60mm Dicke.


----------



## N1k0s (11. November 2018)

*AW: Suche Gehäuse für Wasserkühlung*

In das O11 bekommst du nur 3x360 rein wenn die Graka inkl. Wasserblock niedrig genug ist um normal montiert zu werden. Wenn sie vertikal mit Riser montiert wird passt unten kein Radi mehr rein


----------



## Ru3bo (21. November 2018)

*AW: Suche Gehäuse für Wasserkühlung*

Ich hab mich nach etwas längerer Überlegung für das TT View 71 entschieden, danke nochmal für die guten Vorschläge.


----------



## sunToxx (7. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Suche Gehäuse für Wasserkühlung*



EyRaptor schrieb:


> Nee, Wasserkühlung im Dark Base Pro 900 mit einem 420mm und einem 360mm Radi hab ich selbst und das würde ich so nicht empfehlen .
> Ohne Modifikationen ist das Case einfach eine Hotbox, wenn Radiatoren verbaut sind.



Naja, aber man sollte schon dazu sagen, dass man die nötigen Modifikationen mit ein paar Handgriffen erledigen kann. Die leichteste Lösung ist, Deckel und Türe abmachen und bei Gozumods oder so einschicken. Die CNC fräsen es kurz und fertig.

Es geht aber auch viel billiger.

Bei der Türe reicht es aus, wenn man diese einfach einen Spalt breit offen läßt. Der Staubfilter vom Boden kann die Türe aufhalten, wenn man den ein paar Millimeter rauszieht. Erhöht die Lautstärke nicht im mindesten und der airflow ist dann perfekt.

Beim Deckel einfach einen Winkelschleifer mit Diamant Trennscheibe nehmen, drei Schnitte setzen (zwei der länge nach bis zum Qi Pad und einen kurzen zum raustrennen), einen Staubfilter drauf anbringen, fertig.

Und schon ist das DB900 eines der besten cases im Bereich um die 200€, wenn man zwei 420er Radiatoren als intake drinnen hat. Bei mir reichen 750rpm um über 400 Watt Hitze die in den Loop gehen lässig zu bewältigen. Die Wassertemperatur liegt da maximal bei 12° über Raumtemp.

Wenn man das Gehäuse schon hat, sollte man das unbedingt machen. Ergibt überhaupt keinen Sinn es nicht zu machen.


----------



## sunToxx (7. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Suche Gehäuse für Wasserkühlung*



Grisu8 schrieb:


> Ich, und deshalb steht hier eins, noch ohne Inhalt, rum



Allerdings muss man bei den Radiatoren die keine Luft direkt von außen bekommen, große Abstriche machen. Da dürfte das Corsair 1000D wahrscheinlich mit vier 480ern als intake besser abschneiden und kostet dabei auch nur knapp die Hälfte meine ich.


----------



## st4rk (18. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Suche Gehäuse für Wasserkühlung*



sunToxx schrieb:


> Naja, aber man sollte schon dazu sagen, dass man die nötigen Modifikationen mit ein paar Handgriffen erledigen kann. Die leichteste Lösung ist, Deckel und Türe abmachen und bei Gozumods oder so einschicken. Die CNC fräsen es kurz und fertig.
> 
> Es geht aber auch viel billiger.
> 
> ...





Bei mir ist das so (siehe bequiet gehäuse db pro 900 thread - relativ weit am ende sind bilder)

Allerdings ist gosumodz keine Option mehr. Die Website gibt es glaube ich noch aber die machen nichts  mehr. Da ist Ärger im Paradies.

Empfehlen kann ich ModWorkX , Modworkx – Casemodding & Custom Design Der Kollege sitzt in Essen und hat mir ein einzigartiges Custom Design erstellt nach Wünschen und fertig gemacht für gosumodz ähnliche Konditionen.


----------



## Schrotti (18. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Suche Gehäuse für Wasserkühlung*

Als wenn man ein Case alle Nase lang kauft.

Ich brauchte auch Platz und habe mich für das Corsair Obsidian 900D entschieden (2017). Platz zum abwinken, auch für mehrere 420er Radiatoren.

Corsair CC-9011022-WW Obsidian Series 900D: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehoer


----------



## ThomasH86 (18. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Suche Gehäuse für Wasserkühlung*

Nachdem ich mir hier heute einiges durchgelesen habe scheint ja die einhellige Meinung zu sein, dass das DB900 nicht wirklich gut ist.. Wie sieht es aber mit dem Rev2 aus? Hat sich das dadurch gebessert oder ist es immer noch schlecht?


----------



## claster17 (19. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Suche Gehäuse für Wasserkühlung*

Beim Rev2 wurden nur die Lüfter gegen schnellere getauscht. Die restlichen Änderungen sind eher kosmetischer Natur.


----------



## ThomasH86 (19. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Suche Gehäuse für Wasserkühlung*

Ich würde mich gerne als Projekt auch mit Wasserkühlung ausprobieren. Da ich umgezogen bin und der Rechner nun in einem kleineren Zimmer steht fällt die Lautstärke der Lüfter doch um einiges mehr auf als vorher, was mich persönlich irgendwie stört. Habt Ihr vielleicht Vorschläge für ein Gehäuse, wenn es vor allem auch auf die Lautstärke ankommen soll? Betrieben wird dann irgendwann ein 8700k mit einer 2080 TI. Danke und viele Grüße


----------



## claster17 (20. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Suche Gehäuse für Wasserkühlung*

Wenn du dich mit einem externen Radiator wie einen MoRa3 (420) anfreunden kannst, ist das Gehäuse sogar fast egal.
Soll die WaKü vollständig intern sein, dann achte am besten darauf, dass das Gehäuse sehr luftig ist. Also Finger weg von diesen gedämmten Brutkästen.


----------



## cHrIzZzI (20. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Suche Gehäuse für Wasserkühlung*



sunToxx schrieb:


> Naja, aber man sollte schon dazu sagen, dass man die nötigen Modifikationen mit ein paar Handgriffen erledigen kann. Die leichteste Lösung ist, Deckel und Türe abmachen und bei Gozumods oder so einschicken. Die CNC fräsen es kurz und fertig.
> 
> Es geht aber auch viel billiger.
> 
> ...


Ich finde es völlig inakzeptabel das man ein Case Modden muss damit es ein guten Airflow hat. Steigert die kosten nur und sieht nicht immer so top aus. Da würde ich dann gleich zu einem anderen Tower greifen. Aber das sind ja nun mal Geschmackssachen. 

Gesendet von meinem STF-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Ru3bo (21. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Suche Gehäuse für Wasserkühlung*

Ich finde es akzeptabel, wenn man das Case schon hat und es dann aufgrund einer neuen Idee für die Nutzung, wie z.B. WaKü innerhalb des Gehäuses . Aber beim Kauf den Gedanken des Case-Mods finde ich ein bisschen dämlich. Als Beispiel das DB900, man kann für den Preis bessere Gehäuse mit gutem Radiatorsupport finden. Mehr Radiatoren dergleichen Größe für nicht zwingend mehr Geld.


----------



## Ru3bo (20. Januar 2019)

*AW: Suche Gehäuse für Wasserkühlung*

Hab jetzt nochmal ne Frage zum View 71: Bekommt man gleichzeitig 2x420mm Radiatoren, Deckel und Front, in das Gehäuse? Wenn ja, muss man was bestimmtes beachten wie etwa die die Dicke des Radiators? Danke für die Antworten im voraus.


----------



## spl1ce (20. Januar 2019)

*AW: Suche Gehäuse für Wasserkühlung*



Ru3bo schrieb:


> Hab jetzt nochmal ne Frage zum View 71: Bekommt man gleichzeitig 2x420mm Radiatoren, Deckel und Front, in das Gehäuse? Wenn ja, muss man was bestimmtes beachten wie etwa die die Dicke des Radiators? Danke für die Antworten im voraus.



Thermaltake - Global - View 71 Tempered Glass RGB Edition - CA-1I7-00F1WN-01

Laut hp passen sogar 3x 420 gleichzeit rein. Dicke steht nicht dabei aber das sieht nach ordentlich Platz aus.


----------



## lokran (20. Januar 2019)

*AW: Suche Gehäuse für Wasserkühlung*

Habe das Gehäuse nicht, aber wenn ich mir diverse "Build-Videos" auf Youtube anschaue, wirkt es zwar schon recht großzügig ausgelegt, ich würde aber vermuten, dass der Top Radiator dann nicht unbedingt dicker als 3cm sein sollte ergo 5,5cm mit Lüftern, denn mir scheint, dass sich das dann schon mit dem Front-Radiator überschneiden würde. Vielleicht würde ein 45mm Radiator oben gerade noch so passen, aber sieht für mich schon eher eng aus dann.

Bedenken hätte ich da zunächst eher gehabt, wenn man auch noch einen Radiator parallel zum Mainboard verbaut, dass dieser dann mit dem Frontradiator kollidiert, aber auch hier scheint mir, dass man diesen relativ weit nach links in Nähe Mainboard setzen kann und somit auch hier bei einem nicht zu dicken Front-Radiator tastsächlich drei große Radiatoren verbaubar sind.


----------



## sunToxx (22. Januar 2019)

*AW: Suche Gehäuse für Wasserkühlung*



Ru3bo schrieb:


> Ich finde es akzeptabel, wenn man das Case schon hat und es dann aufgrund einer neuen Idee für die Nutzung, wie z.B. WaKü innerhalb des Gehäuses . Aber beim Kauf den Gedanken des Case-Mods finde ich ein bisschen dämlich. Als Beispiel das DB900, man kann für den Preis bessere Gehäuse mit gutem Radiatorsupport finden. Mehr Radiatoren dergleichen Größe für nicht zwingend mehr Geld.



Welche halbwegs edel aussehende Midi oder Big Tower Gehäuse mit mindestens zwei 420er Radiatoren gibt es denn mittlerweile? Als ich mein DB900 gekauft habe, war es das einzigste in dieser Preisregion.  Abgesehen von einem Asia import, den aber niemand wirklich hier bisher probiert hatte.


----------



## Hackfleischhirn (23. Januar 2019)

*AW: Suche Gehäuse für Wasserkühlung*



N1k0s schrieb:


> In das O11 bekommst du nur 3x360 rein wenn die Graka inkl. Wasserblock niedrig genug ist um normal montiert zu werden. Wenn sie vertikal mit Riser montiert wird passt unten kein Radi mehr rein



Auf der CES wurde ja eine größere Version vorgestellt. Das Lian Li O11 WGX ROG Certified V2
PS: Die Version soll 199 kosten. Ich bin mir nicht mehr sicher ob auch noch 3 Lüfter dabei sind....
PPS: Zum Release Datum wurde leider noch nichts gesagt, aber das WGXv2 steht auch bei mir recht hoch auf der Liste.


----------



## Slartibarti (3. Februar 2019)

*AW: Suche Gehäuse für Wasserkühlung*



Ru3bo schrieb:


> Hab jetzt nochmal ne Frage zum View 71: Bekommt man gleichzeitig 2x420mm Radiatoren, Deckel und Front, in das Gehäuse? Wenn ja, muss man was bestimmtes beachten wie etwa die die Dicke des Radiators? Danke für die Antworten im voraus.



Wenn Du ins Datenblatt, Seite 13 schaust, gehen 2x 420mm nicht. 1x 420mm Oben geht, dann geht aber auch nur ein 360er vorne (und ein 240er unten).
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...ums-case-8120-picture1030652-view71-rads.html


Hier ein Bild von meinem View 71 mit 420x60mm oben und 360x60 vorne 2x 420 geht definitiv nicht:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/180345-slartibarti-albums-case-8120-picture1030651-a.html


----------



## mad-onion (6. Februar 2019)

*AW: Suche Gehäuse für Wasserkühlung*

Wie das mit 3x 360 im View 71 geht, kann man sich hier ansehen: Klick 
Da steht auch warum.


----------



## Nighthawk1988 (6. Februar 2019)

*AW: Suche Gehäuse für Wasserkühlung*

Hey!

Das Fractal Design Define S bietet sich extrem gut an für eine Wasserkühlung. Es ist dafür ungewöhnlich günstig. Die Verarbeitung ist dabei sehr ordentlich. Platz für Radis gibt's ohne Ende.
Hier mal ein Eindruck. Hab nur einen 360 und 240´er drin. den 240 könnte man ohne Probleme gegen einen 280 oder 420 slim tauschen.
Habe ne R9 290x OC und den Ryzen 5 1600 OC damit gekühlt. Pumpe und Lüfter laufen auf Minimum, das reicht vollkommen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß Nighthawk


----------

